# Modems ready light(help)



## Xaphan (Sep 5, 2009)

First of all hello people of Tech Support Guy.Well this problem started wednesday my modems ready light starts flashing every few minutes i called charter tech support and the guy had me do a downcycle and after wards it still did it and then he tell me its my ethernet cable coming back with errors 68 errors is what he said. then he had me change the cable with antoher one i had lying around then he said it had like 260 errors.so he then asked me to go to best buy or walmart and purchase a new set a cables . so this morning i did and stillt he same problem.ill post my logs and such.does anybody know my problem.

thanks . Charles

Downstream Lock : Locked
Downstream Channel Id : 1
Downstream Frequency : 687000000 Hz
Downstream Modulation : QAM256
Downstream Symbol Rate : 5360.537 Ksym/sec
Downstream Interleave Depth : taps32Increment4
Downstream Receive Power Level : 5.0 dBmV
Downstream SNR : 37.9 dB

Upstream Lock : Locked
Upstream Channel ID : 3
Upstream Frequency : 34000000 Hz
Upstream Modulation : QAM16
Upstream Symbol Rate : 2560 Ksym/sec
Upstream transmit Power Level : 34.0 dBmV
Upstream Mini-Slot Size : 2

Acquire a Downstream Channel 687000000 Hz Locked
Connectivity State OK Operational
Boot State OK Operational
Security Enabled BPI+


Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Information (7) Authorized
Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Information (7) Registration complete!
Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Information (7) We registered with a DOCSIS 1.1 config file!
Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:52 2009 Information (7) Received a REG-RSP message from the CMTS...
Sat Sep 05 12:52:51 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:51 2009 Information (7) Sending a REG-REQ to the CMTS...
Sat Sep 05 12:52:51 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:51 2009 Information (7) CableModem SNMP configure complete
Sat Sep 05 12:52:47 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:47 2009 Information (7) IP init completed ok
Sat Sep 05 12:52:47 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:47 2009 Information (7) CableModem TFTP init ok
Sat Sep 05 12:52:40 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:40 2009 Error (4) ToD request sent- No Response received
Sat Sep 05 12:52:38 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:38 2009 Information (7) CableModem DHCP client init ok
Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Information (7) MAP w/initial maintenance region received
Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Information (7) Downstream sync ok
Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Information (7) Beginning initial ranging...
Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Information (7) downstream time sync acquired...
Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Information (7) Downstream sync ok
Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:28 2009 Information (7) starting ds time sync acquisition...
Sat Sep 05 12:52:25 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:25 2009 Information (7) Locked on the downstream. Waiting for UCDs...
Sat Sep 05 12:52:25 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:25 2009 Information (7) Downstream lock ok
Sat Sep 05 12:52:24 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:24 2009 Information (7) Sync Start
Sat Sep 05 12:52:24 2009 Sat Sep 05 12:52:24 2009 Critical (3) Unicast Ranging Received Abort Response - Re- initializing MAC


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What's the brand and model of your modem?

What does the Ready light flashing mean?

When this happens do you notice anything else different--slower downloads or lost connection or anything?


----------



## Xaphan (Sep 5, 2009)

Its an ambit modem ambit_u10c018
Sync and Ready lights are solid when the connection is up when the ready light flashs i lose drop connection
http://www.simplehelp.net/images/cable_modems/ambit_u10c018.gif


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The ready light flashing means you have a modem, wiring, or ISP issue. That's a sign you have lost the connection to the ISP.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, as John indicated this has nothing to do with your computer or ethernet cable.

Since the problem occurs so quickly but then works again my first guess would be a failing modem.


----------



## Xaphan (Sep 5, 2009)

No luck changed the cable as the guy said. went check the coax .coming fromt he drop line is a 3ghz 2way.on 1 end is a line ran directly to the modem.other line goes to a 5way which go to all the rooms.I also tracked the line under the house to make sure it wasnt damage.it all looks fine.so im guessing as u did its either on there end or the modem is failing.did some research on the modem and it seems it not even on the manafacturs website


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, if you're sure the cable is unchanged, and no mice have gotten to it, I'd be talking to the ISP about the lines. Is it their modem? If so, the ball's in their court.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Ambit modems are now Ubee. Click on the Support link there.


----------

